# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.51.10.1 fdd45c7 (2/9/2019)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It's a big day for Model 3 firmware tracking. A new release reported by Teslafi from Holland !!!! This could answer the question of whether or not the exported cars are running the same version as those previously on the road in the US. We know there are unified releases for the S and X, but this is one of the first reports coming in from a car that has been delivered overseas.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

And as soon as it showed up and I could see the car in Teslafi - it has now also disappeared, Will have to see if the car comes back online and or if anyone else reports this SW.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

TeslaFi even got confused, sending out "new software version" emails twice, one for 2018.51.10.1, then AGAIN for 2018.50.6.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

littlD said:


> TeslaFi even got confused, sending out "new software version" emails twice, one for 2018.51.10.1, then AGAIN for 2018.50.6.


I've seen that before. There was someone that just installed 48.12.1 a week or so ago and the auto notices picked it up as the latest, then shortly later a 50.6 install again as the latest.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I wonder if someone had early access of some sort, and realized it was reported to Teslafi and then turned off their firmware reporting setting in Teslafi...maybe that's why it disappeared.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

The delivery of my model 3 in The Netherlands was prosponed for 3 days due to software issues. I picked it up yesterday #mesohappy !

*Firmware Build v9.0 2018.51.10.1 fdd45c7*


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

Jan Groenen said:


> The delivery of my model 3 in The Netherlands was prosponed for 3 days due to software issues. I picked it up yesterday #mesohappy !
> 
> *Firmware Build v9.0 2018.51.10.1 fdd45c7*


Post release notes


----------



## The Subrogator (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm still on version 42.2.1. I updated my wifi in the garage with an extender to get the best signal. Hope that helps me.


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

The Subrogator said:


> I'm still on version 42.2.1. I updated my wifi in the garage with an extender to get the best signal. Hope that helps me.


You may want to book a service appointment. That seems way too out of date for there not to be an underlying reason. Even without wi-fi I would have thought you'd have received an update over LTE by now.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Jan Groenen said:


> The delivery of my model 3 in The Netherlands was prosponed for 3 days due to software issues. I picked it up yesterday #mesohappy !
> 
> *Firmware Build v9.0 2018.51.10.1 fdd45c7*


This car is showing back up on Teslafi. It's location is Noord-Brabant, Netherlands. VIN is 200XXX. @Jan Groenen Would you mind confirming if this is your car and if you are signed up for Teslafi. Could you find the release notes and share those? Would be interesting and helpful.

Thanks,


----------

